# The World Cup Thread



## Nitram4891 (Jun 12, 2014)

Brazil vs. Croatia kicks it off today at 3:30pm.  I think Brazil wins this 2-0 or 3-1.  Should definitely be some goals.

USA are in the group of Death with Portugal, Ghana, and Germany.  Their group stage matches are:

MONDAY, JUNE 16
6 pm ET | Ghana vs. USA | Natal | TV: ESPN (USA)

SUNDAY, JUNE 22
6 pm ET | Portugal vs. USA | Manaus | TV: ESPN (USA)

THURSDAY, JUNE 26
12 pm ET | USA vs. Germany | Recife | TV: ESPN (USA)

It's imperative that they get a good result against Ghana in the first match.  Only the top 2 teams of each group advance to the 16 team single elimination tourney.  The favorites are undoubtedly Spain, Brazil, Argentina and Germany with second tier possible winners Italy, Uruguay, Belgium, France, Portugal, England, and the Netherlands.  

Finally, if you are in the Atlanta area, Brewhouse cafe in Little Five Points is the place to watch.

 <p>Brewhouse Cafe - World Cup 2010 England vs. USA from STRIPEHOUSE on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## huntindawg (Jun 12, 2014)

France as a second tier possible winner?????

hHAHAHAHHahAhAHHAhAhAHAh

Maybe w/ Ribery, they might have been a 3rd tier, now they'll be lucky to make it out of the group stage.


----------



## tcward (Jun 12, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


>



This^^^


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2014)

futbol.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 12, 2014)

OMG! YES!






Now...


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 13, 2014)

Weird game to kick things off with questionable refereeing and Brazil scoring an own goal.  Hopefully today's games will be better with a rematch of the last final between the Netherlands and Spain (3PM).  Neither will team will want to get scored on so expect conservative play however both have tons of offensive talent which will be displayed on counter attacks.   The Mexico/Cameroon match at noon will be wide open, expect goals to be scored in that one.  Chile should easily beat Australia later in the day at 6pm.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 15, 2014)

I was never a big futbol fan.  actually watched parts of two matches yesterday and they actually had some scoring.  pretty cool


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm not a soccer fan by any stretch of the imagination, but I really enjoy watching the World Cup. That Spain/Netherlands match was fun to watch. Heck, the Netherlands scored more than the Braves are right now!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 15, 2014)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 16, 2014)

great hashtag going around today before the Ghana USA game.

#weghanawin


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 16, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide.



Go NOLES!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> great hashtag going around today before the Ghana USA game.
> 
> #weghanawin



My secretary is from Ghana. She will dog me all week if they win.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 16, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> My secretary is from Ghana. She will dog me all week if they win.



I think the USA has enough to get it done.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 16, 2014)

Germany just dismantled Portugal.  Portuguese player was sent off in the first half for a head butt on an opposing player...what an idiot.  Good news for the US is that comes with a next match ban as well so he won't play on Saturday.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 16, 2014)

Hopefully, third time is the charm for USA against Ghana


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 16, 2014)

36 seconds in and we score one!


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 16, 2014)

U.S. wins 2-1


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jun 16, 2014)

Awesome Game!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 17, 2014)

That was hard fought.  Starting with 3 points is huge.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 17, 2014)

Belgium with a come behind win earlier and now a great game on between Brazil and Mexico.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have to give props to Dempsey for trucking on through it after getting his nose kicked off his face.


----------



## chainshaw (Jun 17, 2014)

I really think that we can beat Portugal. I have been o.d.ing on soccer.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 17, 2014)

In case you missed it . . . 



World Cup Play of the Day 

125,807 Views

Time = 37-sec. 

Jimmy Kimmel Live

Published June 13, 2014 

The World Cup just started which means it's time for our World Cup Play of the Day featuring Brazil & Croatia.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm over in the UK just south of London and it's nuts over here. Going out with the guys for beers to watch England play tomorrow night. Should be a good time.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 18, 2014)

In case you missed it . . . 



World Cup Play of the Day - Russia vs. Korea

Jimmy Kimmel Live

Published June 18, 2014 

All of the World Cup games have been jam-packed with high-octane soccer action but only this moment from a match between Russia and Korea is our World Cup Play of the Day.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I'm over in the UK just south of London and it's nuts over here. Going out with the guys for beers to watch England play tomorrow night. Should be a good time.



Yeah I would expect it to be as well!  Enjoy!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 19, 2014)

Yawn!!!!!!!!!!!!

Won't be watching that boring stuff even if the USA gets to the final game. Sorry,rather watch corn grow.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 19, 2014)

Best thing to come from the world cup-

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...to-arrest-of-mexican-drug-lord-195234555.html


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 19, 2014)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> In case you missed it . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now why in the world would he do something like that????


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good game coming up at 3pm.  Must win for both England and Uruguay.  Anything could happen in this one especially with Suarez playing on the same club as Gerrard, Sterling, and Sturridge at Liverpool.  They could be buddies or try to get in his head as he's know to be temperamental (Suarez).


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 19, 2014)

I bet Greene_Dawg is having a good time right about now!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I bet Greene_Dawg is having a good time right about now!



Only if he's hammered drunk.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm sure all of england is hammered drunk right now...some of them probably crying as well.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm sure all of england is hammered drunk right now...some of them probably crying as well.



That would be the only way I could sit through one of these world cup games,  hammered drunk and crying.


----------



## David C. (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm normally not much of a soccer fan, but I will watch a bit of the world cup. The game between U.S. and Ghana was good, as well as the game between Italy and England. One of the best things about it is that you can sit down and watch an entire half of a game without one commercial. They really need to do something about the amount of commercials in American football. It gets really annoying especially when you are at a game, and everyone stands around for five minutes while the T.V. stations make everyone suffer.


----------



## 44magpastor (Jun 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Brazil vs. Croatia kicks it off today at 3:30pm.  I think Brazil wins this 2-0 or 3-1.  Should definitely be some goals.
> 
> USA are in the group of Death with Portugal, Ghana, and Germany.  Their group stage matches are:
> 
> ...




I can't think of anything worse than watching soccer.
Except for Lifetime or Steel Magnolias.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 22, 2014)

USA vs Portugal. Should be a good game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2014)

ronmac13 said:


> USA vs Portugal. Should be a good game



I've never really watched soccer but have tuned into this world cup a little. Pulling for the US. It's not looking good so far.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 22, 2014)

Tight game so far.  USA just tied it up 1 - 1 but Portugal is knocking at the door.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 22, 2014)

Goal usa!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2014)

US has finally started making the most of their chances.

2-1


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 22, 2014)

The U.S. looks like they came to play today. Best game I've ever watched them play.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 22, 2014)

This is the longest 10 minutes EVER to end this game.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 22, 2014)

unbelievable.

That is unbelievable.

Michael Bradley turned that ball over and all he had to do was kick it away.....turned it over and Portugal scores with 20 seconds left.

Unbelievable you idiot


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Awesome game


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yea that was crazy



egomaniac247 said:


> unbelievable.
> 
> That is unbelievable.
> 
> ...


----------



## GAGE (Jun 22, 2014)

Crazy, but we are still in it! GO USA!!!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 22, 2014)

I can't believe I'm sitting here upset and stressed outta my mind by a soccer game lol.

I can't believe that finish.  I want to hit something!!


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 22, 2014)

egomaniac247 said:


> I can't believe I'm sitting here upset and stressed outta my mind by a soccer game lol.
> 
> I can't believe that finish.  I want to hit something!!



I couldn't believe that last goal!!

Still in great shape to get out of the "group of death" though.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 22, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> I couldn't believe that last goal!!
> 
> Still in great shape to get out of the "group of death" though.




I don't think we are.  We're playing Germany and even though they only have to play for a tie as well and even though our coach is a former German player, there is a good chance we get beaten by Germany......I'd say that's the most likely thing to happen actually. 

And if Ghana or Portugal win by a certain amount of goals against each other, they could take the 2nd spot coming out of the group.

Man I can't believe that Bradley dude didn't just toe poke it out of bounds or just kick it ANYWHERE rather than getting the turnover in the midfield which they promptly took down the field and scored on.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 22, 2014)

USA played better but both goals we gave up were preventable.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 22, 2014)

David C. said:


> I'm normally not much of a soccer fan, but I will watch a bit of the world cup. The game between U.S. and Ghana was good, as well as the game between Italy and England. One of the best things about it is that you can sit down and watch an entire half of a game without one commercial. They really need to do something about the amount of commercials in American football. It gets really annoying especially when you are at a game, and everyone stands around for five minutes while the T.V. stations make everyone suffer.



Basketball time outs, football huddles, baseball time between pitches, and all the commercials drag these sports out too long.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 23, 2014)

Best US performance I've ever seen and very unlucky to not get the win.  Still in good shape to make it through though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 23, 2014)

Way to go USA team. 



World Cup USA Player Introductions


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 23, 2014)

I agree about the commercials.
Enjoyed watching World Cup. And Masters .
Can hardly stand watching some sports now because of the mind-numbing commercial breaks. Especially a big event(finals, bowl games etc)
Gotten ridiculous.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2014)

Big game today between Italy and Uruguay at noon.  Winner moves on.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 25, 2014)

Can't get over Suarez's(spelling) bite. I wish I didn't have to work tomorrow, it's going to be a long day at work.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2014)

Unbelievable he did it again.  He's definitely not playing another game in this WC.  Fingers crossed for everything to go well for the US tomorrow!


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Really soccer? European sissy sport!


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 26, 2014)

soccer or fuuuuuuuut bol is a bunch of pretty boy, flamboyant european and s american men running around and flopping for a foul card when bumped a little bit by a competitor. I dont give a hoot that american dudes are playing either, with a german coach in S. America. They can take soccer and its biting players over seas and leave it there. FUTBOL SCHMUTBOL!


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 26, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> Yawn!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Won't be watching that boring stuff even if the USA gets to the final game. Sorry,rather watch corn grow.



amen!


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 26, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> soccer or fuuuuuuuut bol is a bunch of pretty boy, flamboyant- pretty much describes the vast majority of professional athletes  european and s american men running around and flopping for a foul- you don't watch much basketball do you? (Or NFL QB's and WR's for that matter) card when bumped a little bit by a competitor. I dont give a hoot that american dudes are playing either, with a german coach in S. America. They can take soccer and its biting players over seas and leave it there. FUTBOL SCHMUTBOL!



Just a thought


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 26, 2014)

Ouch! Today Germany scores 1st to go ahead of USA 1-0.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 26, 2014)

Portugal/Ghana would need a miracle at this point to make it through.  Portugal really dug too big a hole getting destroyed by Germany the first game and even thought hey will have the same amount of points as the US, they will be down 3 on goal differential.  Come USA, close it out!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 26, 2014)

Crazy thing, somehow USA loses but advances thanks to Portugal winning over Ghana, & thanks to the good Lord above.



"New York Times ‎- 6 minutes ago
Germany won, 1-0, but the United States still advanced out of Group G, thanks to Portugal's 2-1 victory over Ghana."


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 26, 2014)

Trying to explain how the USA lost today but advanced to all the old people here was pretty darn amusing 


It would have definitely felt "sweeter" to go through automatically with a win over Portugal but I think if before the tournament started if I'd said that the USA would get 4 points in the group and advance out of this group, we'd all take it in a heartbeat.  

This was CLEARLY the "group of death" and we advanced, only losing by a goal to a Germany team which in all honesty is a favorite to win this tournament.


The good news is that I feel like we've been through fire already and in the next round, the next opponent won't be as difficult as Portugal or Germany.   We'll play either Belgium or Algeria.  90% sure it'll be Belgium which should be a good game.  If it's Algeria, I'd even put us as the favorites in that game.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 26, 2014)

I was going to watch the game today but got side tracked watching the grass grow in the yard.


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 26, 2014)

mularkey, put them boys in some football pads and lets see what kinda tough athletes they are.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank God nobody got bit or nibble on today.


----------



## injun joe (Jun 26, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> mularkey, put them boys in some football pads and lets see what kinda tough athletes they are.



Better yet, take the pads off those tough football players and see what kind of Ruggers they make.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 27, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/ann-coulter-world-cup-column-182845703.html


----------



## specialk (Jun 27, 2014)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Thank God nobody got bit or nibble on today.



yep.....ya' know they ought to punish that guy that did the biting the other day....like make him watch 2 hours of a soccer game.....


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 27, 2014)

If Ann C. really did say all that, then it removes all doubt in my mind that she is a trolling idiot or clueless about any sport or probably both.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 27, 2014)

Oldstick said:


> If Ann C. really did say all that, then it removes all doubt in my mind that she is a trolling idiot or clueless about any sport or probably both.



Best article I've read all year...and spot on.


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 27, 2014)

And I know many others are just joking around as well.  But I would wager if you took a poll, there would be virtually no professional athletes of any sport in any country that would agree with that article.

The fact that it is not that high on the popularity list in the US is obvious.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 27, 2014)

It amazes me that the people who don't care a thing about the world cup even open this thread much less post in it. 

Go USA!!! Glad they advanced.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 27, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> It amazes me that the people who don't care a thing about the world cup even open this thread much less post in it.



You're acting like this is the first time you've been on a forum.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 28, 2014)

It's a mind set. Soccer mom, driving a minivan, backing up traffic. Gotta love it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 28, 2014)

Oldstick said:


> If Ann C. really did say all that, then it removes all doubt in my mind that she is a trolling idiot or clueless about any sport or probably both.




"The same people trying to push soccer on Americans are the ones demanding that we love HBO's 'Girls,' light-rail, Beyoncé and Hillary Clinton,"


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 29, 2014)

Who's pushing?  It's a game.  You can sign up for it at the rec dept. or tryout for a team, and good luck with that once you get to the high school level and above.

It is so selective at the college level, you basically don't have a chance (except maybe some JUCO leagues) unless have years of standout performance on the high level tournament traveling teams to your credit.  The major college recruiters pretty much ONLY go to the big tournament leagues to scout.

The only pushing I see is the big advertisers trying to beg folks to tune in on TV, without too much success for obvious reasons in the US.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 29, 2014)

Certainly no huge soccer fan but I can appreciate the importance of it worldwide. I mean, 2 BILLION people watch it. It makes American sports look like childs play when you look at the TV ratings. I also don't care for gymnastics or bobsledding but, just like the World Cup, I'll throw my hat in the ring for the good guys every four years. As far as the article linked... it's Ann Coulter and that's about all I need to know. My grandparents were born here and as a matter of fact, my grandmother lost her first husband at Normandy and her second (my grandfather) spent three years as a medic on the front lines of Europe to include the battle of the buldge but I'm sure she has a reason for that to not be "merica" enough for her as well. Go USA!!!


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 30, 2014)

Pulling for Germany over Algeria and Nigeria over France. After watching Costa Rica beat Greece, you know the Netherlands aren't too worried.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 30, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> "The same people trying to push soccer on Americans are the ones demanding that we love HBO's 'Girls,' light-rail, Beyoncé and Hillary Clinton,"





2 Billion watching does not make it important to me and most Americans. Half those are probably in China.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 30, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> 2 Billion watching does not make it important to me and most Americans. Half those are probably in China.



You're just more American than dome of us apparently.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 30, 2014)

What a game. Congrats to Germany.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 1, 2014)

Good guys at 4:00 EST!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2014)

Go USA!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jermaine Jones goal reaction in Brookhaven


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 1, 2014)

Good stuff. Hope to see more of it today!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Good stuff. Hope to see more of it today!



They are setting up a big screen in Piedmont park for the game for any of the Atlanta are folks that might be interested.  They will be in the corner at park Tavern.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 1, 2014)

I wish. I'll be watching from home.


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 1, 2014)

Ticket holders for the Braves game tonight can watch it on the jumbotron in centerfield before the Braves game. Gates open at 3:30


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 1, 2014)

Would not bother me if the games just started & skipped to the inevitable tie breaker penalty shoot-outs to help avoid all the at least 80% to 90% of the time of no scoring fetching the ball when out of bounds wastes of time with no action.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2014)

I love how the negative nancies can't stay out of this thread.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2014)

Almost game time.  USA USA USA!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 1, 2014)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Would not bother me if the games just started & skipped to the inevitable tie breaker penalty shoot-outs to help avoid all the at least 80% to 90% of the time of no scoring fetching the ball when out of bounds wastes of time with no action.



Or you could just turn the TV of...


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 1, 2014)

Goooo Daw.... errr USA!!!!!


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank God for Tim Howard, I think it's safe to say he is one of, if not the best, goalies in the world


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 1, 2014)

Ballgame... if not for Howard we'd have been beaten by 5. Simply outclassed today.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 1, 2014)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Would not bother me if the games just started & skipped to the inevitable tie breaker penalty shoot-outs to help avoid all the at least 80% to 90% of the time of no scoring fetching the ball when out of bounds wastes of time with no action.



http://www.nationalsarmrace.com/?p=475


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> http://www.nationalsarmrace.com/?p=475


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jul 3, 2014)

I have not saw the media try to shove anything down people's throat like they have soccer since Obama. I don't care for either!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 3, 2014)

So the media tried to shove soccer down your throat? Wouldn't have anything to do with tv ratings or the fact that more Americans watched the US WC games than last years World Series (all but one game) which is America's "past time"?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 3, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> So the media tried to shove soccer down your throat? Wouldn't have anything to do with tv ratings or the fact that more Americans watched the US WC games than last years World Series (all but one game) which is America's "past time"?



The WNBA had higher ratings than MLS.  Enough said.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 4, 2014)

Title of the thread: "World Cup Thread"... read much???


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jul 4, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> The WNBA had higher ratings than MLS.  Enough said.



MLS is a minor league(although in stadium attendence is a lot higher than i expected it to be). It is not at the talent level of the EPL, La Liga, or the Bundesliga. I wouldn't expect it to have decent ratings. The Premire League/Champions league matches have done very well this year.  Given that the EPL has only been broadcasting on NBCSN for two years now, i'd expect the numbers to continue to rise.

Long story short: Americans will watch if the talent level is there. Will it replace any of the big 4 anytime soon? No. But the marketshare is growing rapidly.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 4, 2014)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> I have not saw the media try to shove anything down people's throat like they have soccer since Obama. I don't care for either!



This^^^^


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 4, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> MLS is a minor league



And the US was still able to compete with the world's best?

"What thrills Garber even more is that Klinsmann stacked his starting line-ups with an average of six MLS players for each World Cup game"


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 4, 2014)

Brazil vs. Colombia is shaping up to be an intense game. Good chance someone is going to start swinging.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank God the world cup will be over soon. Its like the Olympics, its interesting will its going on then nobody cares about the sports they just so passionately cheered for!!


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jul 4, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> And the US was still able to compete with the world's best?
> 
> "What thrills Garber even more is that Klinsmann stacked his starting line-ups with an average of six MLS players for each World Cup game"



Yup. Our best players however, are EPL/European guys like Tim Howard and Jozy Altidore(guys like Dempsey and Bradley spent the majority of their careers overseas, before coming back home the last year or so). I agree with Klinsmann, that in order to compete and seriously challenge for a world cup, our best needs to compete in Europe against the rest of the world's best.

MLS has the opportunity to become an elite league, but they aren't there yet.


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 5, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> Yup. Our best players however, are EPL/European guys like Tim Howard and Jozy Altidore(guys like Dempsey and Bradley spent the majority of their careers overseas, before coming back home the last year or so). I agree with Klinsmann, that in order to compete and seriously challenge for a world cup, our best needs to compete in Europe against the rest of the world's best.
> 
> MLS has the opportunity to become an elite league, but they aren't there yet.




One of the biggest hurdles for the MLS is that their season doesn't run at the same time as the European League's season. But in order to do that, they would be playing at the same time as the NFL. The MLS brass don't want to try and compete with the NFL just yet.

No one has shoved soccer down anyone's throat. Just take a gander at youth sports leagues. It's growing, and you can't stop it.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 5, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> No one has shoved soccer down anyone's throat. Just take a gander at youth sports leagues. It's growing, and you can't stop it.



Wait until they start playing mls at the new falcons stadium in 2017. I'm sure there will be a lot of complaining about it being "shoved" down people's throats then.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 8, 2014)

Germany is 4 up on Brazil in the first 26 minutes with Klose breaking the record for most goals scored ever.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 8, 2014)

Make that 5 to 0


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 8, 2014)

So much for no scoring in a soccer match...


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 8, 2014)

End score 7-1 Germany.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 8, 2014)

Men against boys


----------



## tcward (Jul 10, 2014)

One more game and this mess is.........OVER!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 10, 2014)

Hopefully, it will be a good final


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 13, 2014)

who gets the next star on the jersey


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 13, 2014)

tcward said:


> One more game and this mess is.........OVER!



Thank goodness......


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 13, 2014)

Germany are World Champions 1-0 over Argentina.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2014)

tcward said:


> One more game and this mess is.........OVER!





Unicoidawg said:


> Thank goodness......





ronmac13 said:


> Germany are World Champions 1-0 over Argentina.



Lock her down.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Lock her down.



Yep.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 14, 2014)

Awesome tournament.  Best I've ever watched!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 14, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Awesome tournament.  Best I've ever watched!



thanks for starting the thread


----------

